# Festool RO 90 DX Rotex Sander



## Xtreme90

Worth every penny! I just recently started investing in festool. Had no idea what I was missing! I know own the domino, track saw, and the dts 400 sander with 36 dust extractor and I just absolutely love these tools!! Leave it to German tooling.


----------



## waho6o9

That is one great sander. It was designed for the automobile industry and then
it made it's way to wood working.

The Rotex 90 works so well, it really is unmatched.

Congrats on a great sander mbs!


----------



## bigkev

I have the same one and bought it for the exact same purpose - my rocking chair. Can't beat it for dust collection and getting in tight places.


----------



## LOWI

Two cents here. I have this sander and I absolutely love it. I was looking for the Festool cheapo price people to chime in here (I done can get me a sander at Lowes for $45 so why should'n I dern buy one from some socialistic German company…blah blah blah), but they seem quiet. Even so, you can't argue the price of 3 great sanders in one.


----------



## mbs

Update - Just finished my second rocker and I'm very happy I bought this tool. It works extremely well getting into tight places. It's light and easy to use. I really like the soft interface pad for curved surfaces.


----------



## Hartworks

Thanks for the review…I was looking for some info on this sander because I am debating on pulling the trigger on purchasing. I do not have any festool tools so I really don't know what to expect different from other sanders, but all the positive feedback is worth giving it a whirl since there is a 30 day no risk period. I started looking at the festool line because of the domino. I have done a lot with pocket joinery and biscuit joinery but the domino looks like an awesome tool.


----------



## mbs

Be careful. Buying your first festool can be the beginning of a very slippery slope! I don't have a festool product that I don't like.


----------



## Hawkeye1434

I agree I suck down the festool Kool-aid everyday since I bought my first tool from them. I bought the 36 dust extractor, along with the domino, of course I could operate the domino without all three domino systainer kits, the senaca cutter attachment, extra sipo tenons for an outside job, after that I was in the market for a new jigsaw, after testing the new carvex I was hooked again. I have heard a ton of bad things about the kapex but I'm super excited to get the TS75, the mtf3 table and guide, along with an extra table for a workstation, I'm not sold on exactly everything but 90+ percent I love festool best stuffi ever laid my hands on and also want the Rolex 150 and 90 when I can don't have a great sander


----------



## UnclePolly

You Festool Kool-Aid drinkers need to gather up your fortitude and take a look at the Mirka Ceros ROS. It makes the Festool RO look like a childs toy. Comparing a Mirka to a Festool is like comparing a Festool to a Black & Decker.
You get what you pay for, folks and sometimes you just have to put on your big boy pants and play for real, if you're really interested in quality!


----------



## mbs

Uncle - I've heard positive comments about Mirka on the Festool Owners Group. I don't believe they make a model that competes with the RO90. It makes me wonder if you read the review.

If you like the Mirka why don't you write a review about it and explain why it's a great sander rather than comment on the size of clothes we wear.


----------



## eebdoow

I have had the R90 for a few years now. Yes it leaves a really nice finish, however IMO it's under powered. In other words it tends to grab the wood and cause the sander to skip around unless you really balance it and use no pressure. Even after that it still grabs. I'll probable purchase the 6" sooner than later, but the R90 is really only good for small surfaces.


----------

